# Bohemian Grove



## Starbeast




----------



## J-WO

What the? I've never heard about this place. Its still going, I take it?

Never thought I'd hear someone say 'Richard Nixon is a bohemian'!

And they worship a giant Owl!?!?


----------



## C Of K

Many members disrespect most people for knowing anything that goes on there. But, if world leaders want to get away from their wives, and go to Frisco to dress up like women, who are we to say anything?

YouTube - David Gergen - Alex Jones

*The Dark Secrets - Order Of Death Inside Bohemian Grove *


----------



## Starbeast

*Photo Gallery*


----------



## Starbeast

*Photo Gallery*


----------



## Starbeast

*Photo Gallery*


----------



## J-WO

What's the thing with the dollar got to do with Bohemian Grove?


----------



## Pyan

J-WO said:


> What's the thing with the dollar got to do with Bohemian Grove?



There's always another conspiracy theory about the printing on a dollar bill...

Dollar bill printing conspiracy theories (164,000 results) - Google Search


----------



## HareBrain

Jon Ronson did a documentary about this a few years ago, and sucker though I am for any theory that our glorious leaders are controlled by owl-gods from the fifteenth planet/dimension, I came away from it with an overwhelming sense of "meh".

His main thrust seemed to be that the "cremation of care" ceremony revealed a sinister plot to rid the world of the welfare state, rather than seeing "care" in the rather more obvious sense of "worry".


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Ursa major

What I want to know is: Where's the pussycat? (And is its image to be found on a five pound note?)


And what of the the 'piggy-wig' and the turkey? (And do bongs have anything to do with it? And mooning?)


----------



## Dave

I always think this looks like an owl. It is the Strata Tower near Elephant and Castle.






Could it be their London office?

I thought Masons put the pyramids on Dollar notes. Conspiracy theories - just think if the amount of time spent on them could be put to something worthwhile instead?


----------



## Ursa major

With all these symbols smuggled onto banknotes, there must have been an agreement between the various groups.


It's a shame we don't have the meeting notes describing how it was all hammered out.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

The Bohemian Grove is the world's largest old boy networking fraternity. A place where you can go, get three-sheets-to-the-wind rat-assed and watch Dick Cheney pee on tree stumps. 

There's also rumours that they commit human sacrifice. I salute their continuing efforts at population control. Perhaps they could begin with their junior members.

On a more elevated - but no less historical note - author and curmudgeon extraordinaire, Ambrose Bierce was a member of the Grove when it was still Bohemian. But that was back in 1890's


----------



## J-WO

Curt Chiarelli said:


> A place where you can go, get three-sheets-to-the-wind rat-assed and watch Dick Cheney pee on tree stumps.




My kind of party.


----------



## Dave

Conspiracy Theory #104:

This thread is just a promotion for this film Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga Hoole (2010) - IMDb The posters for it appeared today.


----------



## J-WO

The Owls of Ga hoole were spotted in a bar across the road from the Watergate Hotel on that infamous night--it all adds up.


----------



## Ursa major

Homer wanted to join.









_(At least that's what he told Marge when she found him in the Springfield branch of Hooters.)_


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

J-WO said:


> My kind of party.


 
You'd be the only worthwhile person there. 

Here's why, by way of a minor digression: One of my former bosses at Academy Studios in Novato, California committed fraud, misappropriated funds, doctored his company's accounting ledger and libeled an employee and then altered her records to get into the Bohemian Grove. It's an ugly, sordid tale of which I will spare you the details. Suffice it to say, the man of whom I speak was, in the purest, most clinical sense of the term, a sociopath. And so it goes, I suspect, with many of its members. 

"Weaving spiders come not here?" So much power concentrated in one place would only attract that kind of person. Their entire roll call consists of nothing but a writhing lair of Shelobs.


----------

